# Rod & Reel- 7' 7" 212 lb cat!



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Head over to Barcelona!!! In the Ebro River a British angler just caught the largest fresh water fish for a Brit. They weighed it and released it. Can't scan the pic but.....it is not a bad looking fish ( for a kitty!)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude I had one bigger than tha in the river here last night.

Okay, well maybe not quite that big!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

hey mellon we must have had on the same fish....Cause I had one break me off and it must have been about 250-300  lol


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

MELLON


> Dude I had one bigger than tha in the river here last night.
> 
> Okay, well maybe not quite that big!


I said he CAUGHT it!! Not order and EAT it!!!


----------



## skinner766 (May 12, 2005)

WoW that thing is huge! http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=29&art_id=iol1123055936733M523 heres a link to an article and couple of pics. :B


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> I said he CAUGHT it!! Not order and EAT it!!!


by the looks of mellons gut, it hasn't digested yet.  

what a clasic statement.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

man that is a big fish!


----------

